# Horse ID tags (identification tags)



## lbubb (29 September 2013)

Today a friend and I both fell off our horses cause of inconsiderate bike riders who came flying past, both out horses bolted and were lost in the woods for an hour. An old woman found us heading out the forest and told us they had run past her house into the road. Thankfully they were ok.

But this has got me thinking, are they're any company's or websites that make tags which can go on the horses saddle or bridle giving their name my number and address where they're kept so if found I can be contacted? Hopefully it will never happen again bit better to be safe than sorry.

Also is there anything on the market that stops the reins dropping so horses feet can get caught if loose but still allows the rider to gold the reins to ride ( maybe something that attaches  to the saddle

Thanks in advance


----------



## moana (29 September 2013)

Just ordinary dog tags. No idea about  the reins, but rather broken reins than broken horse.


----------



## foo2 (30 September 2013)

Try googling British Equestrian ID Service...scheme where both horse and rider have tags so both can be reunited, or if rider has nasty fall, they've got details of emergency contact/medical details, not sure of cost tho...


----------



## Follysmum (30 September 2013)

I have dog tags with my name, horse name  and phone number that I put on my  leather headcollar when corralling at rides. You can get them very cheap on Ebay.


----------



## flintfootfilly (30 September 2013)

I use these pet ID tags and order online:  http://www.pettags.co.uk/index.php?act=viewProd&productId=22

The second smallest coloured tags give space for my name, my home no, my mobile no, vet number, next of kin number.....so I hope I've covered most things.

Re the reins, I think an Irish martingale reduces the chance of the reins being pulled over the head and stood on (but I've never used one).  Otherwise, worth making sure the buckle has a weakpoint.  I use libbys reins, and they have velco at the buckle end so this would come undone if necessary.

I had one pony who got her reins caught through a front leg.  She was wearing a pelham with 2 reins, and although she's a very calm mare, she panicked bigtime and was spinning round trying to get the pain away from her mouth.  She span into my car, and it needed a new wing.  Expensive job.  Her mouth was bruised for a week or so, but thankfully nothing worse.  It was a minute or so before I could safely move up to her to rip her bridle off (that was the only relatively safe way to stop the cycle) I was using synthetic biothane reins with a buckle and not weakpoint like velcro......  At that point, I realised it was worth introducing my own weakpoint somewhere.

Sarah


----------



## c2b (30 September 2013)

http://www.unicornleather.co.uk/locatas.html loads of room for all sorts of info. He makes ones for riders and ones for horses. 
Our very own Cremedemonthe on here


----------



## starryeyed (30 September 2013)

c2b said:



http://www.unicornleather.co.uk/locatas.html loads of room for all sorts of info. He makes ones for riders and ones for horses. 
Our very own Cremedemonthe on here 

Click to expand...

Yes, these are brilliant and just what I was going to suggest! They are very small but also very noticeable, and have so much space for your details, your vets details, your yards details etc. We have one on each saddle (they attach to the D ring) and it really has put my mind at ease since having them there. Years ago we lost our horse up on the moors and he could have gone absolutely anywhere - luckily he'd galloped in the vague direction of home and chosen to try and jump a cattlegrid - a brave elderly gentleman caught him and put him in his garden to sort out the rose bushes - he stood by the gate all day looking out for some panicked horse riders. Miraculously we found him but could have been a million times worse and it would have been so much easier for the kind man to just call us and let us know he had our monster!
As for the reins - how about trying an Irish martingale? They're not a conventional martingale, don't affect the head etc - just keep the reins together. They're designed to stop the reins from coming over the head if the rider comes off, commonly used in racing / eventing - though they don't always work x


----------



## cremedemonthe (30 September 2013)

Thanks c2b and starryeyed, hope you never have to use yours for real!
Got a children's version in the pipeline too, Oz


----------



## SuperH (30 September 2013)

I use acrylic dog tags in a bright colour so people would spot it.  I have ones about the size of a £2 coin on my saddles with address and three phone numbers and my name and number.  I have smaller ones for headcollars/bridles too although I don't leave headcollars on so that is really a bit pointless I suppose.


----------



## lbubb (1 October 2013)

Thanks everyone! Have ordered some pouches and found the BEIDS tags which identify horse and rider so ordered those too


----------



## MiJodsR2BlinkinTite (1 October 2013)

http://www.indigocollartags.com/tags.htm

Try these!!! We've got them for the dogs; plus bought their collars to go with it.

Very impressed with the quality and customer service


----------



## fatponee (1 October 2013)

I saw this thread last night and ordered myself a 'Locata'.  Was feeling rather pleased with myself until I looked at my saddle today and realised it doesn't have any rings to attach the Locata to.  ******!  How can I attach it?!


----------



## cremedemonthe (2 October 2013)

fatponee I've PM'd you some instructions, Oz


----------



## Jackster14 (2 October 2013)

I think I'll be ordering a 'locata' after parting company with my horse at the beach recently. Great idea, never seen them or anything similar in tack shops though.


----------



## fatponee (2 October 2013)

cremedemonthe said:



			fatponee I've PM'd you some instructions, Oz
		
Click to expand...

Thank you!!! : )


----------



## cremedemonthe (2 October 2013)

You're welcome fatponee!
Jackster14 I have a few retailers selling them,mainly online and some groups promote them too, Oz


----------



## MochaDun (6 October 2013)

I used this company - think someone on here recommended them - get a decent size tag (I have the Round Brass Pet Tag Large) and can fit loads on it front and back - £4.95 all in I think. I have it attached to my saddle.  The details I have on mine are my name and mobile number, my ICE/next of kin's number, the yard address and number where horse is kept, my vet's number.


----------



## jamesriding (6 April 2014)

I bought some of these http://www.horseid.co.uk/products/smallslide-on. They are awesome. Classiest ID tag I've seen in a long while! If you follow their link to their fb page on their website they have discount codes and competitions too.


----------

